# Looking for new boots



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm the same, big toe largest by far, 'Egyptian' shaped feet. 32s are definitely a no. I've found Ride and K2 to fit me the best, see if you can try some of those on in your correct mondo size. Definitely worth measuring your foot properly, don't buy snowboard boots equal to your shoe size. They're a performance fit, not a comfort fit.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

A second vote for Ride.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Third vote for Ride.... same shape feet as you and I have two pairs of Ride Triad lace boots. They're amazing.


----------



## Left-Moment (Jan 17, 2020)

I'd say avoid Burton in your actual Mondo size as they come up short and will not fit that big toe of yours.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

My mondo is 27.7
I have never bought burton until now, only the photon had once checked and the 28 was relativ ok...although if i go for burton i will go for the ions


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

My big toes are the longest & I use Burton & Northwave in my mondo size with no issues.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

Turms said:


> My mondo is 27.7
> I have never bought burton until now, only the photon had once checked and the 28 was relativ ok...although if i go for burton i will go for the ions


You should be around a 9. 

Obviously, have a boot fitter measure all aspects of your foot. If they don't know how to measure your mondo, width, and ball to heel(arch length), be careful. Tons of shitty boot fitters out there who don't understand how to size let alone the bio mechanics of your feet. 

Also, end of the season _seems_ like a great time to buy boots but if you don't live near a saturated market. Problem is boot fitters will sell you just about anything to get rid of stock. I would search for boots at the beginning of the season and then get mark downs for boards and bindings later on. Ofc if you can get a deal that's cool as well.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a pair of 2022 Burton Ion Boa mondo size 28. If you are 27.7 then thats your size. I've only used them 2 days, with my own insoles. I would like to sell them so let me know if you want a bargain, they are kind of expensive to buy new. I'm in Denmark so can easily post to Germany.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

i prefer new ones...however thanks


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

A question
i am thinking something between 
ACERRA 3ST ADV BOA
Burton Ion BOA
Salomon Synapse Focus Boa

the question : has someone experience with any otf them`?

Important : i need a pair of boots, which have enough place for the toes. My feet are not wide but since the bit toe is the bigger, some boots are incompatible.
Except that, which are really stiff from the three above?


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

i have the possibility to buy the ACERRA 3ST ADV BOA with a big discount.
However i am not sure about the size. My MP ist 27.7
Usually i have to buy the 28.0
But by Adidas one says go 0.5 up, some on the other side says 0.5 size down....any experiences?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're 27.7, best bet is to get 28 which is your actual Mondo size. Don't listen to reviews that say "get a half size up/down" because they're probably not accounting for pack out or they're just in the wrong brand boots to begin with. That's why you'll hear all different kinds of things.

You can squeeze into a 275 mondo size if you're willing to deal with pain/discomfort until the boots pack out but I'd only do that if you've found the exact right boots for you in your mondo size first, and found they pack out too large after 10-15 days and you're willing to do extra fitting for the next pair so they fit tight for more of the lifetime of the boot. If you're a 60-100 day a season rider this can make sense, otherwise you're just going to have boots that feel too tight in all likelihood.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

Nope...i have Trier the vans verse with 27.5 an i had a horror week in Livigno....do Not want to go through that again...
However in the size chart of adidas mondo 27.6 is at 44 2/3 and MP 28 is at US 11 and size 45....thats find a little bit....strange????
Usually 28 Mp is US 10 and EU 43


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, that is a little confusing and different than what we're used to for CM sizing. If it's any help, check out the US Adidas site and size chart. Under the "Inches" size chart you will see JP sizing (which many have referred to as Mondo). The JP size chart definitely is different than what Adidas lists as heel-to-toe in CM. I bought my Adidas at JP/Mondo 27, US 9 and they fit my 26.7/8 CM feet very snug for 10-15 days before packing out a little. Mine have the Gold Liners. Also note that Adidas have roomy toe boxes compared to the Vans Verse. The TNF Vans Verse I had felt like painfully narrow C/D width vs E/EE width for Adidas.


----------



## Turms (Jan 14, 2022)

i think you are right...the JP ist probably the MP . Thanks a lot. 
Yes the Vans Verse were really narrow


----------

